# Bubbles in eyes



## jslev16

Hi. We just got our araucana hen on Friday. We have had our 3 RIRs for almost 2 weeks. They are all from the same farm. Today we noticed some clear bubbles...almost look like spit bubbles in one of our araucana's eyes. The RIRs are pecking at her but have had their beaks snipped (at the farm). Could they have gotten her eye or is this a sign of something else??

By the way...she needs a name too! she is copper/black (cheetah spotted-black tail) and looks very hawk-like. She is a tough chick putting up with the others establishing "pecking order"...thought about "tuffy" or just "TC" for tough chick . Other ideas?? Our other girls are "Miss CC (curious Chick), Cutie, and Fluffy".
Our kids named them but I get to pick this one's name.


----------



## OliviaE

I can't really help with the bubbles...but I would she is she is sensitive around the eyes...and since u say she is a tough chicks And she looks like a hawk I would call her hawk


----------



## jslev16

Thank you...we did think about that but the kids wanted something with a "y" or "ie" at the end (even if the name was "my" choice  ). We are now thinking Gypsy though my 4 year old keeps saying CHipsy so who knows?! :-D too cute. I never thought I would get into this as much as I am! Lol!


----------



## piglett

jslev16 said:


> Hi. We just got our araucana hen on Friday. We have had our 3 RIRs for almost 2 weeks. They are all from the same farm. Today we noticed some clear bubbles...almost look like spit bubbles in one of our araucana's eyes. The RIRs are pecking at her but have had their beaks snipped (at the farm). Could they have gotten her eye or is this a sign of something else??


sounds like an eye worm
i had a pullet that had that problem
1st remove her from the rest of the flock
my pullet made so much noise that i put her in with a buddy
chickens don't like being alone & feel in danger (which is a bad thing)
i put them in a dog carrier in the kitchen for about 3 weeks

what i did was i started the pullet on duramycin-10 at once
you put just a tiny amount in the water , just till it looks like pee
then i had to search out some terramycin which is eye cream.
i could only find the cream on ebay & it was imported from Turkey
yup that is where it was from but it was instock here in the U.S.
the cream knocked out the problem quickly
the duramycin alone will work but it takes weeks
look up Energyvet on this site she may know more about eye worms than i do. 
oh also if needed send me a PM
i'll do all i can to help

piglett
wolfeboro,nh


----------



## fuzziebutt

Sounds like an Upper respiratory infection, which includes the sinuses, and the eyes. The same antibotics will work for either problem. Name her Bubbles! If it is the respiratory infection, then you need to treat all of them. Ask EV about the eye worm, and about the cream. If it's just an infection, then you don't need the cream. Or name her Fuzzie!!!


----------



## jslev16

Thank you piglett. My husband called the farm where he got her and they said it was just a cold and they gave him an antibiotic for her and said just to put it in the water for all 4 of them to drink (in case the others were exposed I guess). 

I did have her separated all day today in a dog carrier though. When I got home her eyes were both perfectly clear. Strange. Hmmm...

We are keeping an eye on her and I will definitely keep your advice in mind in case she does not seem better in a day or so. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Energyvet

I like Chipsy quite a lot actually.


----------



## jslev16

Energyvet said:


> I like Chipsy quite a lot actually.


Thanks...that one is growing on me too just because it is so cute when she says it.

Since all the hen has is bubbles in her eyes (and none yesterday afternoon) do you agree with the seller that it is just a "common cold" sort of thing that will clear up with the antibiotics in the water? And that it is okay that all of them are together? (the other 3 seemed fine, I guess the thought was to give them the med water in case they were exposed).

Thanks for your thoughts on this. We are so new to all of this.


----------



## Energyvet

I agree. I'd treat everyone. Not sure if its bacterial or viral, but since antivirals are uncommon treatments go with the antibiotic. Is it tylan you're putting in the water? Hope it works. Warmth, food and water are also very helpful.


----------



## jslev16

The package says "Duramycin-10 Tetracycline Hydrochloride Soluble Powder"

My husband got it from the farm where he got the chickens. 

Sound right?


----------



## fuzziebutt

That's fine. Yeah, just put it in the water, and treat everyone. And treat for at least a week to 10 days.


----------



## piglett

i hope it's not a worm but this what they look like once they get some size to them




i myself used the meds but the worm can be removed if you know what your doing
but having never done it i figured it was best to not try.

good luck
piglett


----------



## Cstyle00

How is she doing now? Still have the bubbles? I posted my first post here b/c little bubbles just cost me a lot due to Infectious Coryza. Symptoms are seen better at night while roosting. Go to the coop at night, literally smell her head and face. Let me know if it smells rotten and has discharge. The nasal discharge it what has the smell. The smell is the unmistakable symptom of Coryza.


----------

